# Kompass Ohne Norden



## PEG96 (27. April 2013)

Hat jemand von euch auch schon das neue Album von Friedrich Kautz (Prinz Pi) und wenn ja wie gefällts euch?

Mir persönlich gefählt vor allem der Sound, die Texte sind aber auch stark, meine Meinung nach sein bisher bestes Album.


----------



## wollekassel (28. April 2013)

Gehört das hier hin?


----------



## Oberst Klink (28. April 2013)

wollekassel schrieb:


> Gehört das hier hin?


 
Kategorie "Musik, Film und Buch"! Noch fragen?


----------



## Fexzz (28. April 2013)

Ist ganz gut das Album, leider (in meinen Augen) überhaupt nicht mit dem alten Pi zu vergleichen. Sein bestes Album ist und bleibt "Donnerwetter" in meinen Augen. Der einzige Track, der mir vom Album wirklich gefällt 
ist "Schiefe Pyramiden". "Frühstücksclub der toten Dichter" ist auch ganz in Ordnung.


----------



## Sanctum (28. April 2013)

Wenn ich wieder Geld habe wird es auf jedenfall gekauft. Ich fand das letzte Album (Rebell ohne Grünem da ich Hallo Musik nicht als ansprechend empfand) schon super


----------



## ColorMe (28. April 2013)

Hab sie mir am Freitag für eine lange Autofahrt am Wochenende besorgt. Der Print auf der CD gefällt mir ganz gut und auch das Booklet ist schick gemacht.

Doch nun zu den Songs:
Ich habe es jetzt 1x durchgehört. Es ist keinesfalls schlecht aber nicht wirklich mein Geschmack und vor allem gefällt mir nicht, dass Pi seinen Humor verloren hat. Gesellschaftskritik hat er schon durchaus humorvoller verpackt. Für mich klingt das alles auch sehr nach Casper (ist ja immerhin auch ein feat. mit ihm dabei). Ich hatte nur gehofft das Pi endlich wieder zu seinen alten Wurzeln zurück findet, welche ihn bekannt gemacht haben. Lyrisch ist es auch nicht mehr so fesselnd wie damals. Für mich ist das komplette Album eine Art Depri-Rap. Für den Sommer und gute Laune ist nicht ein Song wirklich gemacht, eher um sich im Selbstmittleid zu baden. Mir geht es auch ziemlich auf die Eier das Pi seit einiger Zeit über irgendwelche Frauen singt und ihnen hinterher heult. Ich hab bei weitem nichts gegen tiefgründige Songs und hier und da darf auch gern mal ein bisschen Romantik dabei sein, nur stand für mich früher Pi für lyrisches Meisterwerke, wo man auch beim 10x noch Freude an dem Album hat, da man immer wieder Neue Anspielungen und Zusammenhänge entdeckt. 

VERDAMMT WO SIND TEXTE WIE: Heißkalt, keine Liebe und Außer Pi?!!!!!!!!

Fazit: Ein Album was man mal wieder auflegen kann, wenn das Wetter und alles um einen herum ******* ist, aber selbst dafür gibt es durchaus besser geeignetes als Kompass Ohne Norden.
6/10


----------



## lunar19 (11. Mai 2013)

ColorMe schrieb:


> Fazit: Ein Album was man mal wieder auflegen kann, wenn das Wetter und alles um einen herum ******* ist, aber selbst dafür gibt es durchaus besser geeignetes als Kompass Ohne Norden.
> 6/10



Ich muss dir in deinem Fazit leider zustimmen, es ist kein wirklich fröhliches Album. Ich habe zwar bis jetzt nur noch "Rebell ohne Grund" von ihm, aber das gefällt mir deutlich besser, weil es abwechslungsreicher und fröhlicher ist (zumindest in Teilen). "Kompass ohne Norden" ist für meinen Geschmack auch etwas zu ernst ud melancholisch...


----------

